# Anyone use Cytotec?



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I was prescribed Cytotec by my dr to encourage the miscarriage. I had a c/s with my ds so I was concerned about inducing anything. She assured me that it was fine that I was still earlier enough in the pregnancy. After reading the product monograph I am not sure. It says that it should not be used in women more than 8 weeks pregnant due to uterine rupture. I am technically about 9 weeks but the baby stopped developing at 6 weeks. IF you used Cytotec had you had previous uterine surgery? How did it go using it? Is there a difference between doing it vaginally like I have been asked to and taking it internally? Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

I used it about a year ago- I had a blighted ovum and waited about 3 weeks for my body to miscarry, and finally took the Cytotec. I really wanted to avoid a D&C if possible. The Dr told me to put it on my cervix to be the most effective... I hadn't even spotted at that point. I took the first dose, took a nap, and woke up a couple of hours later miscarrying. I never needed the other doses.


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

I used Cytotec also. I found out about our miscarriage at 13 weeks (through ultrasound) and waited for my body to do what it needed to do. It never did. At 16.5 weeks, I induced with the Cytotec & it was incomplete. At 17.5 weeks, I had a manual extraction of the remains of my blighted ovum baby.

I haven't had any previous surgeries and my uterus was continuing to grow & develop until 15.5 weeks. I took it vaginally and needed several doses. My miscarriage was very similar to labor. I did NOT want to have a D&C.

I wish you peace in your decision.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

I was given cytotec (orally) about an hour before my D&C to help soften my cervix. I experienced no negative side effects.

Cytotec is one of those drugs I used to think was evil and I never forsaw myself EVER using it. But under the circumstances, it was a good thing *for me*.

Good luck with your decision- I know how difficult it is to make rational decisions when you'd prefer to just bury your head and wish it all away.


----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

I used cyctotec for a missed m/c at 7 wks. My m/c occured quickly afterwards, with no ill effects. Many women on the mdc boards advise against it, but for me it was the best option, and I'm glad I didn't need a D&C.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

Well I took the Cytotec and it worked fairly quickly. I actually ended up in hospital due to excessive bleeding. Everything seems to be ok now. Now I just wait and see if it is a complete miscarriage.


----------



## doula mary (Aug 28, 2002)

Have you considered acupucture/pressure to assist and herbs?

I did the above for my 14 week loss and it worked.

Mary


----------



## shockels (Dec 28, 2004)

I used cytotech at 10 weeks for a blighted ovum. I took it orally (800 mcg). From the time I took it to when the cramps and pain started was 5 hours. The actual m/c took an hour and felt very much like transition. I definitely felt panicky and like I couldn't handle the pain. But I moved around A LOT and swayed my hips and made a lot of noise which helped. After the gestational sac passed there was about 15 more minutes of pain and then it all just stopped.

Please don't let anyone, or any board tell you what is best for your body. Look deep inside and if this is a good desicion for you (it was absolutely for me) then take it from there.

Best of luck at an extremely difficult time.

sandra

Well, now I can see you already took it! I'm glad things seem to be okay for now.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatowill* 
I was prescribed Cytotec by my dr to encourage the miscarriage. I had a c/s with my ds so I was concerned about inducing anything. She assured me that it was fine that I was still earlier enough in the pregnancy. After reading the product monograph I am not sure. It says that it should not be used in women more than 8 weeks pregnant due to uterine rupture. I am technically about 9 weeks but the baby stopped developing at 6 weeks. IF you used Cytotec had you had previous uterine surgery? How did it go using it? Is there a difference between doing it vaginally like I have been asked to and taking it internally? Any info would be great. Thanks.

I was in exactly the same situation this April. I did end up taking the Cytotec (after much debate in my mind) and everything was ok. I took it vaginally. I forget the dosage.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

Well I was back at the hospital and had a d&c due to excessive blood loss. I started bleeding heavily on Wed and ended up in the hospital.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)




----------

